
White Words - panic
https://popula.com/2019/02/11/white-words/
======
MaysonL
Especially liked the quote from Franz Boas re the numerous English words for
water in its variou forms:

“To take again the example of English, we find that the idea of water is
expressed in a great variety of forms: one term serves to express water as a
liquid; another one, water in the form of a large expanse (lake); others,
water as running in a large body or in a small body (river and brook); still
other terms express water in the form of rain, dew, wave, and foam. It is
perfectly conceivable that this variety of ideas, each of which is expressed
by a single independent term in English, might be expressed in other languages
by derivations from the same term.”

